# Tailormade collection



## lenjhn (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone found pictures of it??  I want to see the palette, a tortoise shell gloss sounds heavenly!!

Tailormade (Nordstrom Anniversary Sale): July 15
Glen Plaid: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Check: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Herringbone: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Pinstripe: 190se, 168se, 194se, 252se, 212se

129-powder, 219-pencil, 239-eye shading, 266-small angle, 316-covered lip brush, 190-foundation, 168-angled contour, 194-concealer, 252-large shader brush, 212-flat definer

6 cool eyes: swish, print, Summerweight (lustre), Printemps (veluxe), Tailored (veluxe pearl), Well Finished (lustre)

6 warm eyes: Honesty, Vex, Woman of Means (veluxe pearl), French Cuff (lustre), Classic White (frost), Boutique Brown (Satin)

6 cool lips: Sweetie, Syrup, Primped Up [repromote] (lustre), Fashion Card (lustre), Silhouette (frost), Dressing Rose (Lustre)

6 warm lips: O, Fresh Moroccan, Haute Profile, Faddish (gloss), fastidious (lustre), tortoise shell (gloss)


----------



## magenta (May 1, 2005)

i want cool eyes and cool lips! and the brush sets sound neat...yay for it coming to the bay! i'll probably get the pinstripe brush set and...one of the others.


----------



## Celina (May 1, 2005)

I want the Cool Eyes and Lips, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Can't wait to see pics or descriptions!


----------



## lenjhn (May 1, 2005)

I know I want the Cool Eyes and Lips, and the Pinstripe brush set.  I want to see pictures so I can decide on the rest!  I'm sure we won't see them for a while, since this isn't released till July. :/


----------



## Brianne (May 1, 2005)

I think I need the Cool Lips and Cool Eyes palettes.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 1, 2005)

I'm limiting myself to the warm eyes. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 1, 2005)

I wanna get both the warm and cool eyes, pinstripe brush set and one of the other brush sets. I can't wait for pics either.

btw- Does anyone know what the price for the brush sets might be?


----------



## spyderfly10 (May 1, 2005)

the brush set probably will be like last year's printout and 45 perhaps?


----------



## eponine (May 1, 2005)

ooh, the pinstripe brush set sounds rad.


----------



## Jillith (May 2, 2005)

Man, I can't wait to see those brush sets!  I am a sucker for cute brushes.  Want those eye palettes, too.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

I'm so happy that the brush sets will be available in Germany as well *does a happy dance*


----------



## leppy (May 2, 2005)

omg how am I supposed to decide between plaid and checkers? good god.. my head hurts already. I hope its an ugly or plain plaid LOL


----------



## martygreene (May 2, 2005)

Glen plaid generally looks like this:
http://www.kushionsbyrosie.com/swatches/img/193.jpg


----------



## leppy (May 2, 2005)

Ahh good.. blue. I'll hate it and the decision will be easy. I was worried it was going to be some fabulous deep red plaid and I'd have to buy two sets =D

Thanks for showing me that marty!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

@ leppy: and what about the herringbone one?


----------



## leppy (May 2, 2005)

I like herringbone but I LOVE checks and plaid. Of course its all subject to change when I actually see the patterns..


----------



## roxybc (May 2, 2005)

I'm really hoping that the patterns will be lighter nicer pastel-ish colors cuz I really don't like darker colors like the plaid swatch that was posted above.  I'll still get the brush sets either way though, even though I might not even like the colors.  I never use the cases anyway, it's ALL about the brushes inside!!


----------



## leppy (May 2, 2005)

If its pastel I'd be so disappointed (no offense roxy we all have different tastes!!), I'm sick of girly girly crap. I miss the MAC with an edge, I miss a different kind of feminine that doesn't involve pink and frills.


----------



## roxybc (May 2, 2005)

LOL - I'm such a pink girl!!  Everything I own is pastel!!  I don't own a single thing that's red or a darker shade of blue!  Oh well, either way I'm getting 2 of the brush sets (each with diff brushes in them)


----------



## Antoinette (May 4, 2005)

I'm excited to get the new brush set!! Yay MAC for finally offering different brushes in their sets. I wasn't too impressed with last year's Printout, so this has been a long awaited one for me.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 4, 2005)

Just a quick question re: brush sets...


Are the brushes generally the SAME quality or crappier then the stand alone versions? I keep hearing conflicting information about it.


----------



## allie02044 (May 4, 2005)

from a MAC trainer's mouth- the brushes in the sets arent made with the same ANYTHING as the regular brushes. different hair, different wood, different metal thing.


----------



## Celina (May 24, 2005)

Are there any pics of this yet?


----------



## roxybc (May 24, 2005)

I was wanting to know the same thing too!!!  I wanna see pics NOW!!!!


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2005)

Ahh, me too.  I like to plan where my money is going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really want the palettes.  I have lots of brushes so I don't know about those, but maybe when I see them.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 24, 2005)

anyone knows what the price on the brush sets/palettes will be? how much have similar brush sets and palettes cost in the past? TIA!


----------



## user2 (May 24, 2005)

I think they will be much cheaper than buying every brush alone...well tahst what my lovely MA told me!
Over here even the #190 costs €40 and the brush sets will be €50-60!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 24, 2005)

Can't wait for the brush sets - I have no brushes from MAC as of yet, they're so gosh darn expensive, and my last couple of runs have been for stuff I actually needed for everyday use, so this should be fun. I'm excited to see what kind of shades these color pallettes are going to come out in too...
 

mich.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 24, 2005)

I gotta get all she crap but I'm  not crazy for half sized brushes


----------



## AlliSwan (May 24, 2005)

And the fact that they tend me be half quality as well...not to be mean,  MAC, but you know they aren't as good!


----------



## roxybc (May 24, 2005)

/\ They're good starter sets though, and great for people that can't blow a wad of cash on every single brush they want.  The brush sets are great for people like me who want to buy some good brushes, but don't know which ones to buy.  I buy the brush sets so I can test out the brushes.  If there is one, that I love, then I go out and buy the "better" full sized version.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_/\ They're good starter sets though, and great for people that can't blow a wad of cash on every single brush they want.  The brush sets are great for people like me who want to buy some good brushes, but don't know which ones to buy.  I buy the brush sets so I can test out the brushes.  If there is one, that I love, then I go out and buy the "better" full sized version._

 
Yup me too


----------



## Star (Jun 1, 2005)

The SA was very enthusiastic about these today.  I guess she has seen them or at least pics of them.

From the descriptions, Glen Plaid, Check, and Herringbone have the exact same brushes, and Pinstripe is different.

I think I'm going to require two brush sets, one of which will be Pinstripe, as well as the Warm eye & lip palettes


----------



## Oonie (Jun 1, 2005)

I will probably get Herringbone, for the 219 brush, I already have the others in SH and most definitely Pinstripe. I want both of the eye palettes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 2, 2005)

prices-last i heard was $45 for the brush set, $35 for the palettes. Not sure though


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 2, 2005)

these are from MUA, not oficial from MAC, i think someone just put together the pics of the brushes in the MAC site to see what brushes are in each set. oh well, hope this helps anyone


----------



## roxybc (Jun 2, 2005)

/\ They did.  Someone on Live Lournal made those yesterday. I'm getting both.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just want to know what colors are in the palettes.  (ie: not the names, but the actual colors, like browns, pinks, blues, etc)

Also, I just read on LJ that Tailormade will be released on June 8th!!!  That's next week!!  Doesn't that seem a little too close to the current releases that will be officially release tomorrow???


----------



## RRRose (Jun 2, 2005)

If those really are the brushes in the sets, I want both!  I only have 239 of all the ones listed, so I want even if they're half quality.


----------



## eponine (Jun 2, 2005)

^that does seem really close to the other release date. my nordstrom MA told me that they wouldn't have 'em till july 15th. *shrug* i already have the pinstripe brushes on hold though.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Also, I just read on LJ that Tailormade will be released on June 8th!!!  That's next week!!  Doesn't that seem a little too close to the current releases that will be officially release tomorrow???_

 
WWWHHHAAAATTT???? june??!?! no way!!! that's just way too close.... and besides, isn't nordies anniversary until july?? OMFG I need mney NOOWWWW!!!!

I was thinking of starting another post where we take a guess at the colors in the palletes, since we already got the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just to have some fun, whadaya think?


----------



## roxybc (Jun 2, 2005)

LOL at this thread!!!  Belle Azure is barely out yet, and we've already moved on to the next collection....................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, I know last years printout collection was out in July.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_LOL at this thread!!!  Belle Azure is barely out yet, and we've already moved on to the next collection....................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that's bc many of us didn't really love BA.... at least not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ever since the tailormade collection was mentioned here i've been wanting it. :bouncy:  I'm a sucker for palletes and I think brush sets are great to stard getting to know MU application with brushes.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Also, I just read on LJ that Tailormade will be released on June 8th!!!_

 
Tailormade is being released on July 15th for the Anniversary sale.

The person on LJ probably got the Half-Yearly sale (June 8th) mixed up with the Anniversary sale (July 15th).

The Half-Yearly sale is when they mark down a lot of the Spring & Summer items to make room for the Fall stuff that comes in July.

The Anniversary Sale has items that are brought in special just for the event.


----------



## Liz (Jun 2, 2005)

i want the pin stripe set since i don't have all of those brushes. i only have the 190 brush out of that set. 

so what stuff is on sale for the half-yearly sale?


----------



## roxybc (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not feeling the Belle Azure collection either.  I'm trying to save up for Tailormade.


----------



## mj (Jun 2, 2005)

I love that the Nordstrom's anniversary sale is July 15.  It's my birthday too!  now i have wonderful things to go buy as presents to me!


----------



## Celina (Jun 2, 2005)

It feels so far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Once I see some pics I'll feel better, though, lol


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

  The Half-Yearly sale is when they mark down a lot of the Spring & Summer items to make room for the Fall stuff that comes in July.   
 
i thought the half-yearly sale was when they bring in all fall items and mark it down...


----------



## Star (Jun 2, 2005)

They told me July 15 yesterday.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxyrbestbetxx* 
_ Quote:

  The Half-Yearly sale is when they mark down a lot of the Spring & Summer items to make room for the Fall stuff that comes in July.   
 
i thought the half-yearly sale was when they bring in all fall items and mark it down..._

 
Nope, that's the Anniversary sale. They bring special items in at a sale price. When the sale is over, a lot of those items are still available, but at regular price.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_so what stuff is on sale for the half-yearly sale?_

 
It's the women's & children sale. Mostly clothing items and shoes will be on sale. A lot of cosmetic lines are doing GWP as well. Nothing from MAC, though.


----------



## Celina (Jun 6, 2005)

If there is no Nordstrom near me could I call the week before and pre-order from one?  I was going to order online, but I'm afraid of them selling out.


----------



## Diviniti (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm gonna pass out with excitement!!!  I can't wait to see what these collections look like...and I HOPE you can reserve them in advance!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Jun 6, 2005)

Diviniti I'm pretty sure some Nordstroms take pre-orders, you should call your local one and find out what the deal is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep forgetting to, I'm currently in HELL because I have to send back my ipod


----------



## Diviniti (Jun 6, 2005)

OK!!!  Just called my local Nordstrom store.  The MAC rep took my name and phone number stating she will call when the display comes in so that I can preorder the products!  SUCCESS!!!


----------



## JillMarie (Jun 7, 2005)

I pre-ordered a bunch of stuff last week, and added more this morning. Thank goodness this stuff is coming out around my birthday so I can have an excuse to splurge!! As for the brush sets, I decided to get the pinstripe and the check pattern. I've always loved pinstripes, so that was a given, and the check I figured you can't go wrong. I'm guessing they will all probably be black & white, maybe some with grey. 

The collection looks like it was inspired by women's businesswear. Pretty cool.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 7, 2005)

I may as well post this here too, hope this gets someone as excited as it got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




color descriptions of the palettes are in this post
http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5851

* NEW INFO (FROM MUA member bathaddict)*
BRUSH SETS $46

Glen Plaid bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Check bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Herringbone bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Pinstripe bag: 168se,190se,194se,252se,212se

PALETTES $33
6cool eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glen Plaid compact) Swish, Print, Summerweight(L), Printemps(V), Tailored(VP), Well-Finished(L).
6Warm eyes: (Check Compact) Honesty, Vex, Woman of Means(VP), French Cuff(L), Classic White(F), Boutique Brown(S).
6Cool lips: (pinstrip) Sweetie, Syrup, Primped up, Fashion card, Silhouette, Dressing Room.
6 warm lips: (Herringbone) O, Fresh Moroccan, Haute Profile, Faddish, Fastidious, Tortoiseshell.

LIPGLASSES $14
Lipglass: (checkerd) Taupe Notch, Check Please, Pinking Sheer, Nouveau Riche.


iRIDESCENT POWDERS $19.50
Iridescent Pwd pressed:
Coupe D' Chic- Light pink with gold pearl
Buffed & Polished: Caramel Brown with gold Pearl

* and according to another MUA member glamgylr this are the correct prices... *

*Lip Compact $30
*Eye Compact $33
*Lipglass $16
*Iridescent Powder $23.50
*Brush Sets $46


----------

